# Mackinac Island Lodging



## Chocha (Aug 3, 2006)

Any good reccomendations out there for lodging on the Island? Gonna plan a trip up there in June with the woman and am just looking for some first person experiences (good & bad). Havent been up there since I was a kid and am really looking forward to it. Epsecially since we just relocated back here after a 3 year hiatus.

Any good reccomendations on places to stay, things to do....

Thanks!


----------



## hogeye_chaser (Feb 11, 2009)

I work up there and have for 4 years.. my family owns joanns fudge and own the main street inn .. also the chippewa hotel.. either of those places are excellent and i work in one of the two fudge shops..if and when you come .look me up. Names ethan and will hook any ms member up with some fudge.. i make it all lol.. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## hogeye_chaser (Feb 11, 2009)

Theres is lots of things to do.. the golf courses are excellent and the scenery is amazing.. when you come look me up and i will point you in the right direction..i know that place like the back of my hand

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## michimac (Aug 19, 2011)

Totally depends on what you are looking for. Are you looking at the traditional Victorian B&B? Just a plain ol place to put your head at the end of the day? A resort experience?


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

If you want to stay out of town, Check out Stonecliffe. I havnt been there in a several years, But a friend of mine used to own it. Either way dont miss the sunset over the bridge from sunset rock.


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

Le grande hotel, they have a nice couples package and golf package too, really is the best imo

My favorate time was playing bocce ball on the front lawn...

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Chocha (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks everyone.. We wound up going with the Island House on another recco.. We were looking for something in town and not too fancy or overly heavy on the pocket book.. Took a look at the Grand, and im sure its worth it but we were not in the market to spend nearly $800 for 2 nights on a package.. We figure we will spend more time out and about than in the room any how.. 

...and Ethan.. If I remember when the time comes I will stop in.. Problem is the trip isnt until the end of June and I may forget.. lol

Thanks again....


----------

